# Montageständer für Carbonrahmen und Variostütze



## Mannheimer (8. April 2018)

Hallo,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem geeigneten Montageständer für mein Canyon Strive mit Carbonrahmen und Vario-Sattelstütze.
Ich habe schon viel recherchiert und dabei gelesen, dass weder der Carbonrahmen noch die Variostütze geklemmt werden sollte. Die Stütze sitzt bei mir recht weit im Rahmen, sodass der fixe Teil der Stütze maximal 5cm herausschaut.

Da Carbonrahmen und Variostütze ja mittlerweile keine Seltenheit mehr sind würde ich gerne wissen wie ihr das so macht und welchen Ständer ihr empfehlen könnt.

Falls notwendig bin ich bereit bis zu 250€ zu investieren, würde mich aber mit weniger deutlich wohler fühlen.

Hauptanwendung ist aktuell vor allem das Säubern des Fahrrads sowie die Einstellungen der Schaltung sowie Service der Bremseinheit. An mehr traue ich mich noch nicht ran, das soll aber noch kommen.

Besten Dank.
Viele Grüße
Mannheimer


----------



## xlacherx (8. April 2018)

Ich hab den Parktool PCS-10 (159€) 
Ich mache die Kunstoffbacken immer sauber und pack meine Räder an der Vario Stütze.
Problem habe ich damit keine und ist alle mal besser als den Carbon Rahmen zu quetschen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S-H-A (8. April 2018)

Deckenhalter. Anfangs nur als Notlösung weil ich vor der selben Frage stand wie du. Nach zwei, drei Schraubaktionen benutze ich meinen Montageständer nur noch für die Federgabel beim Service.


----------



## tobi2036 (8. April 2018)

Hey, 

habe den "Feedback Sport Sprint" Montageständer auch extra wegen meinem "Heilligtum in Carbon" angeschafft. Das Bike wird 
per Steckachse (wahlweise auch Schnellspanner) ohne Laufrad VR oder HR befestigt und liegt gleichzeitig auf dem Tretlager auf. 
Bin top zufrieden, kann ihn sehr empfehlen.

https://www.bike-components.de/de/Feedback-Sports/Sprint-Montagestaender-p33275/

Er liegt sogar mit 249€ noch unter deiner Grenze.


----------



## norman68 (8. April 2018)

Hab mir selber was gebaut auf dem kann ich sogar Einstellungsarbeiten machen und mich dabei auf Rad setzten. Halter hab ich mir für alle meine Achsstandards gebaut welche bei mir Verwendung finden.


----------



## S-H-A (8. April 2018)

Aber mal kurz dran hängen ist nicht. Ich hänge mein Bike teils zweimal die Woche auf, und sei es nur um die Kette zu reinigen bzw. zu ölen. Bremssattel ausrichten ist auch nicht möglich. Find dieses System total ungeeignet.


----------



## uphillking (8. April 2018)

Klemmen an der Dropper-Post? Kein Problem wenn man weiß wie:


----------



## norman68 (9. April 2018)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Aber mal kurz dran hängen ist nicht. Ich hänge mein Bike teils zweimal die Woche auf, und sei es nur um die Kette zu reinigen bzw. zu ölen. Bremssattel ausrichten ist auch nicht möglich. Find dieses System total ungeeignet.




Bremssattel ausrichten ist kein Problem man schiebt dann das Bike halt nur so weit auf den Montageständer das nur mit einer Achse geklemmt wird.


----------



## Sunblocker40 (9. April 2018)

https://www.rosebikes.de/artikel/bicisupport-duemila-montagestaender/aid:713924

oder in der Werkstattausführung

http://www.cyclus-tools.eu/code290007.html


----------



## systemgewicht (9. April 2018)

Ich habe auch den PCS-10
KLICK
Der ist ja superbillig geworden!

Ich kann noch den dicken Teil der Stütze klemmen, hätte aber auch beim dünnen Teil keine allzugroße Angst. Die Klemme ist ja sehr schön mit Kunststoff umhüllt.


----------



## Mannheimer (10. April 2018)

Das man das Bike an der Vario-Sattelstütze vorsichtig klemmen kann find ich gut, dann geht ja doch fast wieder "jeder" Montageständer.
Den Feedback Sport Sprint würde ich ausschließen weil ich den Ständer häufig zum Putzen des Bikes verwenden möchte. Da ist das Ding leider unpraktisch.

Der Feedback Sport Pro Elite spricht mich jedoch an und läge mit 219€ noch voll im Rahmen. Die schnelle Klemmung gefällt mir dabei am besten. Sollte man dennoch zu dem Parktool greifen oder ist der Elite Pro doch besser?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## systemgewicht (10. April 2018)

Der Parktool ist aus Stahl und sehr schwer. Wenn er nicht reisen muss ist das ja kein Problem. 
Die Klemmzange ist SUPER.


----------



## Mannheimer (10. April 2018)

Ich war gerade beim Zweirad Stadler und habe mir die Montageständer Vorort angeschaut. Der Feedback Sport Elite Pro machte mit Abstand den besten Eindruck und als ich nach Klemmung von Carbonrahmen mit Vario-Sattelstütze gefragt habe wurde ich in die Werkstatt geführt. Einige Mechaniker dort verwenden ebenfalls den Feedback Sport und legen den Rahmen für kleine Arbeiten einfach zwischen die Klemmbacken. Die Bedienung sagt mir ebenfalls zu und mit dem "günstigen" Preis von 209€ Vorort habe ich direkt zugeschlagen.

Besten Dank für eure Mithilfe.


----------



## numinisrider (4. März 2021)

„Sollte man sein Bike an der Sattelstütze klemmen?​Eine weitere Frage, die uns oft gestellt wird, lautet: Sollte man sein Bike am Schaft der Sattelstütze an den Montageständer hängen? Wir haben dazu einige der bekanntesten Hersteller befragt – RockShox, Fox und Kind Shox – und alle haben mit einem übereinstimmenden „Ja, das ist okay“ geantwortet. Doch es gibt eine Bedingung: Auch wenn eine Teleskopstütze in der Lage ist, den Kräften standzuhalten, die beim Aufhängen eines Bikes an einem hochwertigen Montageständer auftreten, ist es das Beste, ein sauberes, weiches Tuch zwischen den Klemmbacken und dem Schaft der Sattelstütze zu platzieren. Somit wird die beschichtete Oberfläche vor Schmutz in der Klemme eures Montageständers geschützt. Es ist außerdem entscheidend, dass ihr die Stütze nur im ausgefahrenen Zustand klemmt – denn falls ihr das nicht tut, wird das Gewicht des am Montageständer aufgehängten Bikes bewirken, dass die Sattelstütze sich ausfährt und Luft vorbei an den internen Dichtungen ins Innere der Stütze gelangt.“









						Die Mountainbike-Teleskopsattelstütze richtig pflegen
					

Wenn ihr technische Defekte und kostspielige Servicearbeiten an eurer Teleskopstütze minimieren wollt, dann zahlt es sich aus, sie gut zu pflegen. Wir verraten euch ein paar Geheimnisse, wie eure Sattelstütze in Bestform bleibt. Vielleicht habt ihr euch nach sorgfältigem Studium unseres...




					enduro-mtb.com


----------



## systemgewicht (4. März 2021)

numinisrider schrieb:


> RockShox, Fox und Kind Shox – und alle haben mit einem übereinstimmenden „Ja, das ist okay“


Jo, dann verkaufen wir gerne ein neues Teil, falls es Probleme gibt.

Klemmen am Kolben schadet der Oberfläche und belastet die Dichtungen.

Ich würde das nicht tun.


----------



## --- (5. März 2021)

Das Rohr ist nicht dickwandig genug um die Klemmwirkung abzukönnen. Selbst wenn man es nur leicht klemmt quetscht man das Rohr und auch die Teile im Inneren. Problematisch hierbei ist vor allem das die Kraft nicht gleichmäßig am Rohr anliegt sondern nur an einzelnen Stellen und die Stellen dazwischen frei liegen. Je nach Form der Klemmbacken eben. Da kann mir der Hersteller erzählen was er will.


----------



## numinisrider (5. März 2021)

Ich vermisse bei euren Argumenten die Zahlen, Daten, Fakten. Diese liefert dieses Video und entkräftet eure Befürchtungen bezüglich der zu erwarteten Kräfte und Belastungen.
Richtig ist, dass die Oberfläche des Schaftes  geschützt werden muss. Aber das wird ja auch im meinem vorherigen Zitat und im diesem Beitrag erwähnt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

